# When to put fry in with adults?



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Baby fry are about to be 3 months old and have been alone in another tank. When can I put them in with the adults? They are about half an inch big. Should I cover that filter intake with foam as well or will they be ok?

Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of fish?


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Oops forgot To mention...the fry are Mollies. In the "adult tank" there are mollies, guppies, 2 African dwarf frogs, and a Platy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should be fine to put into main tank. At that size filter shouldn't be of concern.


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Ok will do it today and see how it goes. Thank you


----------

